# Vragen over "geven", "zeggen" etc.



## December1

Dag!

Unfortunately I am not able to write in Dutch yet but you are welcome to answer me in het Nederlands!

************
I am working on my BA-thesis over ditransitive verbs and I have some questions concerning Dutch patterns:

1) how would you say in Dutch these sentences:
1.*I will tell Maria the truth. *
*2.The girl showed the audience a letter.*


2) is it possible to use the "aan" pattern in the above sentences, like in:


*- A) Peter geef de broer het boek. => B) Peter geef het boek aan de broer.*


3) 3) do you notice any meaning difference between A & B? (between "aan" pattern & non - "aan" pattern) 


4) 4) how would you translate: 
I g* He gives it to him / He gives him it ?*


So far for now! I do hope there is someone able to answer my questions.
Dank je!
Groetjes - december1


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Eerst en vooral: welkom!

Wat de vertalingen betreft:

*1. I will tell Maria the truth.*
> Ik zal Maria de waarheid zeggen.
> Ik zal tegen Maria de waarheid zeggen.
> Ik zal de waarheid tegen Maria zeggen.

*2.The girl showed the audience a letter.*
> Het meisje toonde het publiek een letter (of een brief).
> Het meisje toonde een letter aan het publiek.
[bij 'brief' denk ik bijv. aan een gaste bij Oprah, bij 'letter' denk ik aan een tv-programma zoals 'Cijfers en letters'. Maar dit is niet echt / echt niet belangrijk voor je vraag ]




> 3) do you notice any meaning difference between A & B? (between "aan" pattern & non - "aan" pattern)


I'll leave that to other members . I find it very difficult to answer this kind of questions without _hearing_ the sentences. I mean, intonation (and context) is so important in this kind of cases.

*4. He gives it to him / He gives him it?*
> Hij geeft het hem.
> Hij geeft hem het (?).
> Hij geeft het aan hem.

I am quite sure that other members will come up with other translations, or remarks and comments.

I do hope that some will discuss possible differences in meaning.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Nickey

Hallo!
Leuk dat je Nederlands leert!
Ik denk dat Frank het meeste al wel gezegd heeft, maar ik zou een beetje willen specifieren 

*"4. He gives it to him / He gives him it?*
> Hij geeft het hem.
> Hij geeft hem het (?). (Dit zou ik niet gebruiken. Het klinkt nogal onlogisch en bestaat volgens mij niet.)
> Hij geeft het aan hem."

Om het gemakkelijker te maken zal ik in plaats van 'it' 'the present' eventjes gebruiken:
He gives the present to him / He gives him the present:
> Hij geeft het cadeautje aan hem
> Hij geeft hem het cadeautje

Zo zie je heel duidelijk het verschil tussen zinnen met en zonder 'aan' erin: wanneer het meewerkend voorwerp net achter het werkwoord komt, heb je geen 'aan', wanneer het na een andere bepaling komt wel.
Ik weet niet of dit een algemene regel is, maar ik vermoed van wel.

Over je derde vraag:
Voor mij zit er geen verschil in betekenis tussen de twee, je kan ze allebei gebruiken.


Ik hoop dat je alles verstaan hebt. Anders vraag je het maar 
Groetjes


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Nickey said:


> *"4. He gives it to him / He gives him it?*
> > Hij geeft hem het (?). (Dit zou ik niet gebruiken. Het klinkt nogal onlogisch en bestaat volgens mij niet.)


Ik twijfel hier zelf ook sterk aan, maar zie lager.



> Om het gemakkelijker te maken zal ik in plaats van 'it' 'the present' eventjes gebruiken:


Ik heb zo'n donkerbruin vermoeden dat dit nu net het punt is van December1. Wat doe je als het lijdend voorwerp (LV, object) een pronomen is?

De structuur van "Hij geeft hem het" is net dezelfde (dus 'even logisch') als die van "Hij geeft hem het cadeautje", namelijk: 
SUBJ + PV + MV + LV.
Maar waarom twijfelen wij dan? Hebben wij wel een reden om te twijfelen?

En wat met de volgende reeks?
*Hij geeft dit hem. (* = fout) (ter vergelijking:
Hij geeft het hem. (?)
Hij geeft hem dit. (ter vergelijking:
Hij geeft hem het. (?)
Hij geeft dit aan hem. (ter vergelijking:
Hij geeft het aan hem.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jippie

December1 said:


> *- A) Peter geeft de broer het boek. => B) Peter geeft het boek aan de broer.*


Zoals gezegd door Frank, veel hangt af van de intonatie. Bij een 'neutrale' intonatie is er een klein betekenisverschil tussen de 2 zinnen, nl. dat het deel van de zin dat aan het eind staat iets meer nadruk krijgt. 

BV: 
A) Peter geeft de broer het boek (en niet de bloemen)
B) Peter geeft het boek aan de broer (en niet aan de zus)

Maar dit is niet inherent aan de zinsvolgorde, het kan opgeheven worden door de klemtoon te leggen op respectievelijk 'de broer' en 'het boek'.

Groet,

Yolanda


----------



## HKK

Ik zou zeggen dat "Peter geeft het boek aan zijn/de broer" gewoon (een beetje) informeler klinkt dan "Peter geeft zijn broer het boek". Misschien omdat voor een Nederlandstalige een constructie met een voorzetsel eenvoudiger is dan een datiefconstructie.


----------



## optimistique

Nickey said:


> *"4. He gives it to him / He gives him it?*
> > Hij geeft het hem.
> > Hij geeft hem het (?). (Dit zou ik niet gebruiken. Het klinkt nogal onlogisch en bestaat volgens mij niet.)
> > Hij geeft het aan hem."



Daar sluit ik mij bij aan. *Hij geeft het hem *& *Hij geeft het aan hem* zijn de enige mogelijke vertalingen.



Nickey said:


> Om het gemakkelijker te maken zal ik in plaats van 'it' 'the present' eventjes gebruiken:
> He gives the present to him / He gives him the present:
> > Hij geeft het cadeautje aan hem
> > Hij geeft hem het cadeautje
> 
> Zo zie je heel duidelijk het verschil tussen zinnen met en zonder 'aan' erin: wanneer het meewerkend voorwerp net achter het werkwoord komt, heb je geen 'aan', wanneer het na een andere bepaling komt wel.
> Ik weet niet of dit een algemene regel is, maar ik vermoed van wel.



Hier ben ik het niet mee eens . Er zijn drie mogelijke woordvolgorden: 

*- Hij geeft het cadeautje aan hem
- Hij geeft hem het cadeautje
- Hij geeft aan hem het cadeautje

* Aangezien je ook *Hij geeft het hem* kunt zeggen, zijn alle mogelijke combinaties ook daadwerkelijk mogelijk. 

Deze omdraaiing kan alleen met 'het' als direct object. Het lijkt inderdaad onlogisch.

Als laatste, ik weet niet of het van belang is, maar de zin "I will tell Maria the truth", kun je ook vertalen met "_Ik zal de waarheid aan maria vertellen/zeggen"/"Ik zal aan Maria de waarheid vertellen/zeggen".

_De vertaling "Ik zal Maria de waarheid zeggen/vertellen" heeft bij mij zéér sterk de voorkeur, maar dat komt misschien omdat het een vaste uitdrukking is (iemand (flink) de waarheid zeggen/vertellen). Het kan zijn dat het daarom geen geschikt voorbeeld voor je onderzoek is, December1. Ik hoop ook dat je al onze Nederlandse antwoorden begrijpt!


----------



## December1

Dag! (dit keer in het Nederlands)

Ik ben jullie ALL erg dankbaar voor uw hulp! 

Ik kan alles begrijpen maar niet zonder fouten schrijven

*Mijn opmerkingen / vragen:*

_*2.The girl showed the audience a letter.*
> Het meisje toonde het publiek een letter (of een brief).
> Het meisje toonde een letter aan het publiek.
_
*=> kan men ook zeggen:
Het meisje toonde aan het publiek een letter (?)

-------------------
*_ En wat met de volgende reeks?
*Hij geeft dit hem. (* = fout) (ter vergelijking:
Hij geeft het hem. (?)
Hij geeft hem dit. (ter vergelijking:
Hij geeft hem het. (?)
Hij geeft dit aan hem. (ter vergelijking:
Hij geeft het aan hem._

*Ter vergelijking - de zinen in het Duits:
Er gibt es (het) ihm (hem)
* (fout) Er gibt ihm (hem) es (het). 
"aan" in het D niet gebruikelijk

Standard English: He gives it to him.
He gives him it (alleen in het British English)

=>  Dus is LV vor  MV  *met  pronomen* vermoedlijk de eigenschap  van   Germaanse Talen.

-----------------------
* 
_Ik zou zeggen dat "Peter geeft het boek aan zijn/de broer" gewoon (een beetje) informeler klinkt dan "Peter geeft zijn broer het boek". Misschien omdat voor een Nederlandstalige een constructie met een voorzetsel eenvoudiger is dan een datiefconstructie._

*=> Ik weet dat de constructie zonder pronomen ouder als die met pronomen is. Nieuwe constructies zijn vaak eenvoudiger.

************************************************
*
*EEN    V R A A G:

Wat betekend "Het boek geeft Peter de broer"? 

Is de syntaktische funktie in het Ndl. van de positie afhankelijk?

B E D A A N K T  *


----------



## Joannes

December1 said:


> *=> kan men ook zeggen:*
> *Het meisje toonde aan het publiek een letter (?)*


Ja, maar dat is 'gemarkeerd'; de context zou je daarvoor een reden moeten geven.


December1 said:


> *=> Dus is LV voor MV *met pronomen* vermoedelijk de eigenschap van Germaanse Talen.*


Ja, daar lijkt het op, maar loop toch nog maar eens langs het noorden. 


December1 said:


> *Wat betekent "Het boek geeft Peter de broer"? *


 
In het Engels: 'The book gives the brother to Peter.'

, dus...


December1 said:


> *Is de syntactische functie in het Ndl. afhankelijk van de positie?*


Ja.


----------



## December1

hm, welke woordvolgorde is dan voor 

*Peter geeft de broer het boek. 
Peter geeft het boek aan de broer.

 > Hij geeft het hem.
> Hij geeft het aan hem.*
**nog mogelijk ?**


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



December1 said:


> EEN V R A A G: Wat betekend "Het boek geeft Peter de broer"?



Een constructie zoals deze (LV + WW + Subj + MW) heb ik enkel nog maar gelezen in een wel zeer bizarre Nederlandse (proza)vertaling uit 1956 van de Ilias en de Odyssee. Zo bizar dat het eigenlijk fantastisch wordt.
Schrappen die handel. Don't try this at home .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## flowobject

1. I will tell Maria the truth.
Ik zal Maria de waarheid zeggen.

2.The girl showed the audience a letter.
> Het meisje liet het publiek een brief zien
> Het meisje toonde het publiek een brief.

3)
Peter geef zijn/haar broer het boek
Peter geef het boek aan zijn/haar broer.


4. He gives it to him / He gives him it?
> Hij geeft het hem.
> Hij geeft het aan hem


----------



## cholandesa

opti,

dit klinkt mij zo onnatuurlijk in de oren: 
*- Hij geeft aan hem het cadeautje*

Wat vinden de anderen?


----------

